# earlobe infection



## kdt930 (Apr 11, 2013)

Does anyone know how to code an infected earlobe? Does is go under otitis externa?


----------



## camillecoder@hotmail.com (Apr 11, 2013)

I would go with 380.11


----------



## vinmadhu (Apr 11, 2013)

*Mads*

I would go with 380.11


----------

